# Three new Slimline pens ...



## Willee (Aug 15, 2010)

Just finished these three Slimline pens.

Snakewood with Corian bands.
Ivory inlays.
Hard to see the black Micarta inlays in the center one.
They dont stand out very well in the Snakewood.


----------



## jimm1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Holy... Top Shelf stuff here.
WOW


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey Willee, 
I didn't realize you made anything other than cues. Them are some mighty good looking pens.


----------



## Spats139 (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice. For my tastes, easily some of the best looking Slimlines I've ever seen on this site!


----------



## Willee (Aug 15, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> Hey Willee,
> I didn't realize you made anything other than cues. Them are some mighty good looking pens.



Thank you ...
Cue making equipment is quite easily adapted into pen making equipment.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 15, 2010)

I've always enjoyed your insight into cuebuilding on AZ. You're one of the few I would ever listen to when it comes to cues.


----------



## penfancy (Aug 15, 2010)

Is there a special punch to make those shapes? 
Those are very cool slimlines!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah i might add they look sharp!!!! Great job


----------



## Willee (Aug 15, 2010)

penfancy said:


> Is there a special punch to make those shapes?
> Those are very cool slimlines!



They are done on a CNC milling machine designed for pool cues.
Some of the smaller designs I use in both pens and cues.

I rarely use Ivory inlays in a pool cue (too expensive) but in pens the smaller pieces sometimes are worth the expense. 
There are other white materials that come close to the look and feel of Ivory but nothing beats the real thing.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Those are awesome. Are you worried at all that the Snakewood might crack?


----------



## Willee (Aug 15, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Those are awesome. Are you worried at all that the Snakewood might crack?



Snake wood is very hard and somewhat brittle.
I guess that is why it cracks easily.
The wood I have is not a real good grade but it is well aged and the blanks were cut about a year ago. I also apply thin CA to the inside of the tube hole and let it soak into the wood to help stabilize it before gluing in the tube.
Usually they crack during assembly if the part I am pressing into the tube fits too tightly.
The tube will expand and the Snakewood will crack.

Once they are assembled I haven't had one crack ... yet.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice looking pen.


----------



## gr8danish (Aug 16, 2010)

Hahaha... Hey nice to "See" you again! It's Chad formerly of Atlas Billiard Supplies. How's the cue business right now?


----------



## Skye (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah, it can take a looooong time for Snakewood to crack. I'd hold onto them for over a year until you're certain. Even then it's no guarantee it wont crack later. It's something to do with the snakewood changing shape while the brass tubes don't, that's the theory. 

The pens look great. Normally I really.... really... really don't like wood and corian mixed but those are very good looking.


----------

